# Coast Guard Reserve?



## jgmedic (Nov 25, 2009)

So I have contacted a CG recruiter, but haven't heard back yet, so I thought I'd see if anyone here could provide me some info about the reserves. I am currently a civilian 911 paramedic, I have always wanted to join the military, but as I get older and am now married, am looking for something a little closer to home. Does anyone know what the opportunities in the USCG, outside of rescue swimming are like for a paramedic?


----------



## NJnewbie (Nov 26, 2009)

I am in the CG Auxiliary (the volunteer arm of the CG).  I know the CG has a rate called HS (Health Services Technician) and, like all reserve positions, it really depends on if there is an opening in your area.  If you go to this site, there are current and former CG members who can answer your questions better than I:  http://forums.military.com/eve/ubb.x/a/cfrm/f/67919558.  There is a discussion area for the reserves and you can post your questions there and get some good answers.  Good luck!


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Nov 27, 2009)

I use to be Army infantry and looked into the USCG reserve to Finnish my IRR time as Port Security. I am now an entry level NREMT-P. As far as I know the only branches that use Paramedic level are Army Special forces 18D and Air Force Pararescue. All non specops medics are only NREMT-B but act more like Intermediates in the military. I was never a medic though so this is just what I think...


----------



## Nick647 (Nov 27, 2009)

I would talk to a recruiter man.  If your lookin at the Reserves, just like the others said, its based off of what is offered in your area.


----------



## Paramedicpops (Dec 4, 2009)

*Reserves*

Hello. I have been Active Duty coast Guard for 22 years now and also a Paramedic on my off time. The Coast Guard does not have an active Paramedic Program. We primarily use Basics on the helos and at Small Boat Stations. There are a few Paramedic corpsman that fly but got thier Paramedic from an outside source. 

I would suspect the best you could do is to teach CPR and First Aid classes. 

hope this helps,

Mark


----------

